# NEW SOLID BLACK ARRIVALS HERE (pic heavy)



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Always on the look out for new bloodlines to compliment our breeding program. Here are the NEW ARRIVALS . Working lines with an amazing pedigree.

Sire- G Kway vom Posthorn SCH3 KKL1
http:/www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/327412.html
:: BILL KULLA: Males ::

Dam- SG Xina vom Arberblick SCH3 KKL1
http:/www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/555648.html

Introducing Anna and Ash vom Meister des Unfalles. (We are still deciding on call names...have Gretchen for one for sure but can't agree on the higher drive female name...suggestions?)

They have been here a week now and have fit in beautifully with our pack. They have fantastic confident temperaments, super lovey dovey and crazy play drives , quick is not the word for this pair. They play like two peas in a pod and are great in the house, calm and well mannered. Very happy, very happy with them....still working on the whole cat introduction but they have greatly improved this week in that regard







...they had never seen a cat before and mine hangs with the dogs.













































































































thanks for looking ..I'll post .more photos as the girls grow up


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Your new girls are so cute!

I say to not use Heidi, just to overused in my opinion.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ohhhhh I think I am in love :wub:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Beautiful little puppies!

Where did the B & T come from? Does he/she feel like an outcast? Heh! Heh!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

:wub:Im in love.... they are soo cute....


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

codmaster said:


> Beautiful little puppies!
> 
> Where did the B & T come from? Does he/she feel like an outcast? Heh! Heh!



She IS NOT ALONE....here's my sable Nikita









Here's my black/tan Mena









Here's my black/tan/bicolor Xena









Here's my sable Tasha









But the blacks 
ARE outnumbering the other colors currently! 

But I :wub: LOVE them ALL:help:


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

What beautiful dogs....all of them!  But, your Xena takes my breath away! She is GORGEOUS!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous puppies !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

How old are they in the pics? They are gorgeous!!  I'm very interested in the age because my boy Max is almost 12 weeks and one of his ears is still down most of the time. It does perk up when he's in "alert" mode, so I hope that's a promising sign to be patient. Your new girls look about the same age as Max, so it sort of added to my mild concern.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, on a re-look at the pics, your new girls look younger than Max to me... maybe 9-10 weeks? Such perky ears! I hope I don't have to worry about Max's left ear that droops. Anyone have opinions about splint and tape vs. glueing the two ears together? I've read about both methods and have no idea which works best. 

Btw, sorry, I really am don't want to hijack your great and joyous thread... the only reason I posted about Max'x ears was because your girls have such perfect ones!!!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW what beautiful dogs how many shepherds do you have? So lucky to have so many I hope to get a solid black working line male in 2 or 3 yrs in interested in ShcH (sp?).


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Relayer said:


> How old are they in the pics? They are gorgeous!!  I'm very interested in the age because my boy Max is almost 12 weeks and one of his ears is still down most of the time. It does perk up when he's in "alert" mode, so I hope that's a promising sign to be patient. Your new girls look about the same age as Max, so it sort of added to my mild concern.



These two are on the small end of standard to be sure. 25 pounds at 15 weeks. Sire and dam are both on lower end of standard size wize. 

Don't worry too much at Max's ears - 12 weeks is too young to have concern..depends on lots of factors when they go up. How big is he, what lines does he come from. etc. Post a pic of him.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Crookedcreekranch said:


> These two are on the small end of standard to be sure. 25 pounds at 15 weeks. Sire and dam are both on lower end of standard size wize.
> 
> Don't worry too much at Max's ears - 12 weeks is too young to have concern..depends on lots of factors when they go up. How big is he, what lines does he come from. etc. Post a pic of him.


Thanks for the reply. Wow, by size, I thought they were a bit younger. Max is already 25 lbs. at 12 wks. His father was about 85 lbs. and mother was aprox. 70. I'm not certain about the lines in terms of what they were bred for specifically. If I had to guess based on the parents, I'd say medium-large N. American show. He has a great nature though, very smart, afraid of almost nothing, yet not overly aggressive. 

Here's a pic from last night at a Bark in the Park event in our town. The ears as you see them are about how they are most of the time. I was encouraged a little by the fact that the droopy one does go up when he focuses or is alerted. I just don't want to let it droop past the point where it can be easily corrected. Thanks again!!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Thanks for the reply. Wow, by size, I thought they were a bit younger. Max is already 25 lbs. at 12 wks. His father was about 85 lbs. and mother was aprox. 70. I'm not certain about the lines in terms of what they were bred for specifically. If I had to guess based on the parents, I'd say medium-large N. American show. He has a great nature though, very smart, afraid of almost nothing, yet not overly aggressive.
> 
> Here's a pic from last night at a Bark in the Park event in our town. The ears as you see them are about how they are most of the time. I was encouraged a little by the fact that the droopy one does go up when he focuses or is alerted. I just don't want to let it droop past the point where it can be easily corrected. Thanks again!!


Ooops... here's the pic!


----------



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

Wow! I'm seriously in complete AWE of your dogs. That is amazing!! Beautiful crew you've got there.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Awe man....I wanted to wait till Hondo is 2 to get another puppy....now I want one NOW! They are soooo cute!


----------

